# Antec Kühler H2O 1250: Ungewöhnliche Kompaktwasserkühlung im Video



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. November 2014)

*Antec Kühler H2O 1250: Ungewöhnliche Kompaktwasserkühlung im Video*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Antec Kühler H2O 1250: Ungewöhnliche Kompaktwasserkühlung im Video gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Antec Kühler H2O 1250: Ungewöhnliche Kompaktwasserkühlung im Video


----------



## Blackvoodoo (7. November 2014)

*Antec Kühler H2O 1250: Ungewöhnliche Kompaktwasserkühlung im Video*

Das Teil ist unbrauchbar, da viel zu laut. Einer der Vorteile einer Wasserkühlung ist doch neben der besseren Kühlung auch die Lautstärke. So ein Lautes Ding würde ich niemals verbauen.


----------



## Addi (7. November 2014)

*AW: Antec Kühler H2O 1250: Ungewöhnliche Kompaktwasserkühlung im Video*

Ich sags mal kurz und knapp : Müll.

Nicht bzw. nur sehr schwer austauschbare Lüfter, der Radiator nimmt ewig viel Platz ein mit den 2 Pumpen, 2 Pumpem = mehr Fehlerquellen, Lautstärke stimmt auch nicht.

Einzig und allein der Preis und die Kühlleistung gehen laut Video in Ordnung. Und ob ein Chip jetzt 10 Grad Kühler ist oder nicht, juckt bei Alltagsübertaktung niemanden.


----------



## shadie (7. November 2014)

*AW: Antec Kühler H2O 1250: Ungewöhnliche Kompaktwasserkühlung im Video*

Ich habs nicht gerafft.
Was ist denn nun so besonders an der Kühlung, dass auch noch ein Video extra dafür gemacht wurde?

Ich verstehs nicht :-O???

Weil Sie so toll laut ist oder was?
Weil Sie nicht dem aktuellen Trend der erweiterbaren Kompaktwaküs nachgeht?
Weil Sie nen Xeon auf 55°C kühlen kann?

Was ist an diesem Produkt besonders?


----------



## Dynamitarde (7. November 2014)

*AW: Antec Kühler H2O 1250: Ungewöhnliche Kompaktwasserkühlung im Video*

1- bis 2 Leute werden die  H2O 1250 sicherlich kaufen.
Aber die Lautstärke geht ja nun mal gar nicht.


----------



## Zyklon83 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Antec Kühler H2O 1250: Ungewöhnliche Kompaktwasserkühlung im Video*

Also ich war von den letzten Modellen immer sehr überzeugt hatte selber mal eine Antec H20 620 über jahre hinweg kühlleistung hat gepasst bei meiner frau arbeitet immer noch ein Antec H20 920 im PC und kühlt super einen FX 8320....Aber seitdem die das so dumm mit den Lüftern gemacht haben kommt mir sowas erstmal nicht mehr ins Haus


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. November 2014)

*AW: Antec Kühler H2O 1250: Ungewöhnliche Kompaktwasserkühlung im Video*



shadie schrieb:


> Ich habs nicht gerafft.
> Was ist denn nun so besonders an der Kühlung, dass auch noch ein Video extra dafür gemacht wurde?
> 
> ...
> ...


 
Die Bauform mit den Pumpen auf dem Radiator. Ein Großteil der anderen Kompaktwasserkühlungen wird von Cool-It oder Asetek hergestellt. Die sie verkaufenden Marken geben zwar zum Teil spezielle Bodenplatten in Auftrag und legen eigene Lüfter bei, aber weite Teile sind markenübergreifend identisch. Die Antec macht dagegen vieles anders und war somit ein interessanter Testkandidat. Ob das "anders" auch besser ist, hängt von den eigenen Ansprüchen ab, da muss man selbst entscheiden. Damit man das kann, testet PCGH Produkte -insbesondere auch ungewöhnliche Produkte- und stellt sie vor, z.B. in einem Video.


----------



## 45thFuchs (7. November 2014)

*AW: Antec Kühler H2O 1250: Ungewöhnliche Kompaktwasserkühlung im Video*

Boah das teil kann aufdrehn .
Für OC wohl wirklich ein Traum ,aber beim Spielebetrieb könnte man für die Soundkulisse auch seinen Grundig Staubsauger auf volle Leistung stellen .
Trotzdem akzeptabel je nach Einsatz.
Wenn man nicht schon eine komplette Wakü in der ecke hat ,oder die im sommer gekauft Schiebeklimaanlage noch nicht laufen will mit einem Kühlpfosten. ( Muss geleert ,Gemodded und wieder abgefüllt werden)
Nächstes Jahr aber kühle ich mal den I3 mit 2500W ^^ Die Graka beim Austausch auch .
Sollte bei 62Db nicht viel leiser sein 

Bester sinn sie zu kaufen,wäre das Spulenfiepen der GTX9xx zu eliminieren/übertönen.


----------



## shadie (7. November 2014)

*AW: Antec Kühler H2O 1250: Ungewöhnliche Kompaktwasserkühlung im Video*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Bauform mit den Pumpen auf dem Radiator. Ein Großteil der anderen Kompaktwasserkühlungen wird von Cool-It oder Asetek hergestellt. Die sie verkaufenden Marken geben zwar zum Teil spezielle Bodenplatten in Auftrag und legen eigene Lüfter bei, aber weite Teile sind markenübergreifend identisch. Die Antec macht dagegen vieles anders und war somit ein interessanter Testkandidat. Ob das "anders" auch besser ist, hängt von den eigenen Ansprüchen ab, da muss man selbst entscheiden. Damit man das kann, testet PCGH Produkte -insbesondere auch ungewöhnliche Produkte- und stellt sie vor, z.B. in einem Video.


 
Danke für die freundliche Erklärung 



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Boah das teil kann aufdrehn .
> Für OC wohl wirklich ein Traum ,aber beim Spielebetrieb könnte man für die Soundkulisse auch seinen Grundig Staubsauger auf volle Leistung stellen .


 
 da musste ich jetzt mal schmunzeln


----------



## Julian1303 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Antec Kühler H2O 1250: Ungewöhnliche Kompaktwasserkühlung im Video*

Jupp, Antec produziert gerne Geräuschkulisse mit ihren beigelegten bzw hier verbauten Lüftern. Hab bei meinem Bub die gegen Akasa Viper ausgetauscht, was hier ja leider nicht mehr möglich ist. Schade eigentlich. Wenn die meisten Kompakt Wakü´s nicht lauter als Turmluftkühler wären sind sie gar nicht mal so schlecht, zumal die Abwärme am Radiator gleich aus dem Gehäuse gepustet wird.


----------

